

A collection of web development logos in SVG - abensur
http://gilbarbara.github.io/logos/

======
detaro
Already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9816443)
(posted 11 hours ago, 35 comments)

~~~
abensur
Sorry, i had to share!

